# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  is GBTrx a good company?

## burner1369

new to this forum and site, my buddy just got his script from the doctor, and they sent him test cyp and test prop from a lab called gbtrx, the labels a simple white sticker with black print, i think its legit but i dont know man........

----------


## JuiceusMaximus

i would have to say gbtrx is solid. the packaging i received is very professional so i'm guessing this post must have been a while back. definitely legit, found their website and office location on google http://www.gbtrx.com

----------

